# 1987 Nissan Sentra -- Carb? Fuel Pump? What?



## Nissan Owner (Apr 30, 2008)

My 1987 automatic Nissan Sentra with carburetor (yes, really; who knew fuel injectors would actually be big?) began to run very rough in idle and stall either coming down from highway speeds at exit ramps or just at lights. My shop suggested a new carburetor, which Nissan doesn't sell any more, so I had it rebuilt. After the rebuild, the car would stall on acceleration, making starts from lights or on a hill VERY tricky. The carb guy looked again, found dirt in places, and pronounced it better; it isn't.

We were brainstorming it at work, and the suggestion was maybe the fuel pump, particularly if it's in the gas tank.

Any ideas? Does anyone know where the fuel pump is on an '87 Sentra? Can anyone think of something that it might be?

:4-dontkno


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Fuel pump should be on the head probably near the front or back of the engine.
Can you post an underhood picture of your engine?


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Nissan Owner and welcome to TSF,

I had an 84 Nissan pickup and it had an electric pump mounted on the frame near the fuel tank on the passenger's side of the vehicle. A fuel filter was mounted there also. I had the vehicle 10 years and replaced the filter once. 

Oh, be sure to not include me in the bunch that thinks it is a fuel pump problem. The pump only has to keep enough fuel moving to keep the float valve in the carburetor satisfied. A fuel pump or filter problem would more likely show up at higher speeds, not at idle. I would rather think it is idle screw adjustment or a timing problem. 
It might be that the plugs or plug wires are failing. You can pull the plugs and look at them. They should all look the same, typically white or light brown with no carbon buildup. The text books tell me that a good wire should measure less than 30K ohms to be good. Most of the ones I have measured are like 3K ohms, 10 times better than the book says. Get an inexpensive volt/ohm meter and measure your plug wires. 
Check the PCV valve. If it is plugged up with gunk, it will make it idle bad. It is normally plugged into one of the valve covers with a 1/2 inch hose leading to the intake manifold just under the carborator. It takes piston bypass gasses from the oil pan area and feeds them back into the engine for burning. If you shake the valve, you should hear a ball bearing inside it rattling around. If you can't hear this, either clean it up with a cleaning fluid, or replace it. It causes a large vacuum leak (poor idle) when clogged. 

Hope some of this helps.
Mack1


----------



## RIGHTE0US (Jan 7, 2008)

I would say, if the car didnt do this "before" the rebuild, then someone did a boo boo and should fix it right. How was there "dirt in places" after a rebuild?


----------

